

DynamoDB Announces Support for Local Secondary Indexes - yureka
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/04/18/amazon-dynamodb-announces-local-secondary-indexes/

======
bkirkbri
Discussed earlier here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5570658>

